# I need advice on a hit and run



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.

That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.

EMS transported both my driver (anonymous) and I to hospital where I spent a month learning to walk again.

Once I was out of the hospital, I was directed to follow-up with SAAQ to make a claim which they have supported me through physio and psychotherapies. Pretty much right up until the province's self-quarantine order.

I've also contacted intact insurance, (uber's insurance) but they pretty much stone-walled me. So I feel as a passenger, Uber kind of cleaned their hands and just let me go.

I lost a year of work and my injuries were career ending. At the time of the accident I wasn't working so I wasn't granted any remunerations for my injuries or lost work..

I really dont know Quebec law other than "no fault claus," am I really shit out of luck? The case doesn't go to trial till August, and I haven't contacted any legal council as I dont have any money, let alone to just eat because of the pandemic.

Can anybody let me know what my rights are, and is uber really just going to abandon me like this considering I was logged into their service..?

Do they really not take care of their passengers/clients considering my life was changed forever? I feel like the uber driver may be getting taken care of because they have insurances.. I dont have any insurances though.. 

Writing here is really my last resort.. I been sitting on this for couple months, hesitant to write here as I know some people can be insensitive to others suffering.. I truly hope this isn't the case, and that the community here is adept and knowledgeable in cases like mine.. I realize most here are drivers, (I used to be one too) so I accept a bit of bias/flack..

Thank you all in advance.. You're kind of all my last resort..


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Contact a good attorney. This is what they are for.


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Contact a good attorney. This is what they are for.


As mentioned above, I have no money for an attorney..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wtfUBER717 said:


> As mentioned above, I have no money for an attorney..


A personal injury Attorney will take your case for a percentage of future generated revenues.



wtfUBER717 said:


> I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.
> 
> That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.
> 
> ...


Uber abandons all who can not be squeezed for Profit.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

wtfUBER717 said:


> As mentioned above, I have no money for an attorney..


Doesnt matter. Unless Canada is really much different than the states, you should be able to find one willing to take your case, no cost unless you win a settlement.

Have you really called around to injury lawyers? They love injury cases here, enough to work with you and give you actual legal advice at the very, very minimum. Which will be lightyears ahead of what an internet forum of speculation will give you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Like was already said, your best bet is an injury lawyer. This is definitely not the best place for legal advice. Use at your own risk!


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Like was already said, your best bet is an injury lawyer. This is definitely not the best place for legal advice. Use at your own risk!


Is this a threat ? Lol..


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

wtfUBER717 said:


> Is this a threat ? Lol..


The best way to use advice in this forum is to take a lot of things with a grain of salt. If a lot of people are saying the same thing and it makes logical sense (like going to an injury lawyer), it may be worth listening to. But you'll also get a lot of BS and advice that's so obviously awful it's hilarious.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You're gonna need the advice of a fellow Canadian.

@Kurt Halfyard


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Get an attorney!
This is from a Canadian attorney website.
"Our legal team consists of over 50 professionals, including a Motor Vehicle Accident Support Team. *We charge fees only if we are successful in securing a settlement or court award in your case*. Our team is skilled at assessing the facts of a case and will be able to determine what are likely to be the best claims to file in your situation. While you focus on your physical recovery and deal with the expenses and lost wages resulting from an accident, our lawyers will move quickly to secure evidence and pursue proper compensation on your behalf."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There have been many changes to the law on this in Canada and Québec since I lived there. I lived in Montréal.

Here is one lawyer in Montréal:

http://www.annettelefebvre.com/
The website specifically states that if they do not get anything for you, you pay zero.

_Y-y-a-eu ben-ben de changes vers la loi depuis j'habite à Montréal.

Voicitte une avocate à Montréal:

http://www.annettelefebvre.com/
Si eux-autres.obteniont rien, tu payes rien, selon la site._


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I would be very interested to know how the OP has no conception of how personal injury litigation works. In the States this issue is rammed down our throats more urgently and euphorically than the need to win the Power Ball plus a lifetime supply of Lucky Charms cereal. My incredulity borders on suspicion of being punked.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> My incredulity borders on suspicion of being punked.


I wonder that, too. Doesn't help that OP just joined immediately before starting the thread. That's always suspicious.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I saw an ad the other day for attorneys that specialize in rideshare accidents.

They are out there and as previously stated they take payment for their services from whatever court winnings you receive.



ariel5466 said:


> Doesn't help that OP just joined immediately before starting the thread. That's always suspicious.


I browsed this forum as a guest before I joined. I ended up joining because I couldn't find an answer to a specific question I had and I needed to be a member to be able to post said question.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.
> 
> That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.
> 
> ...


Wow. That sounds pretty bad. I would do some google searching (Parlez-vous Français?) and find a legit Quebec lawyer to seek advice from and proceed from there. A loss of a *Years* income and a career ending injury would yield a sizeable damages settlement if you found a good lawyer willing to push this right through to its conclusion.

FYI, I reposted a link to this thread in the French-Canada subforum (Montreal) on this board. It's pretty quiet in terms of activity, but maybe someone with some experience in this matter will see it and follow the link back to this thread.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MHR said:


> I browsed this forum as a guest before I joined. I ended up joining because I couldn't find an answer to a specific question I had and I needed to be a member to be able to post said question.


Good point. And if true I feel terrible for OP for all that they've gone through. But you gotta admit, we get _a lot _of troll posts from new members.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Sounds like someone trying to scare away people from uber. Use personal injury lawyer as other suggested. Simple as that.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.
> 
> That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.
> 
> ...


Time to lawyer up. Make Uber pay!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

nightshaadow said:


> Time to lawyer up. Make Uber pay!


Dude, uber is not going to pay.... Insurance company may. It's not uber's fault there was an accident.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Dude, uber is not going to pay.... Insurance company may. It's not uber's fault there was an accident.


I thought Uber has insurance up to one million $ which covers drivers and passengers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.torklaw.com/practice-areas/uber-accident-lawyer/


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

nightshaadow said:


> I thought Uber has insurance up to one million $ which covers drivers and passengers.


That's what the ambulance-chasing attorney commercial claimed.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

In the US Uber insures the rider for up to $1M. If Uber "stonewalled" you then, as others have said, you need an attorney. I'd think a good PI attorney would be happy to take a case like this. Based on just the facts you've provided it seems highly winnable.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Doesnt matter. Unless Canada is really much different than the states,


Canada IS the 51st state ... just write to your congressman.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

wtfUBER717 said:


> As mentioned above, I have no money for an attorney..


In the US, most places have legal clinics that are available to people of limited means. It is a good place to start looking. Contact the Canadian Bar Association for info: 1-800-267-8860


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Get an attorney!
> This is from a Canadian attorney website.
> "Our legal team consists of over 50 professionals, including a Motor Vehicle Accident Support Team. *We charge fees only if we are successful in securing a settlement or court award in your case*. Our team is skilled at assessing the facts of a case and will be able to determine what are likely to be the best claims to file in your situation. While you focus on your physical recovery and deal with the expenses and lost wages resulting from an accident, our lawyers will move quickly to secure evidence and pursue proper compensation on your behalf."


What's the address.. ? For info



Another Uber Driver said:


> There have been many changes to the law on this in Canada and Québec since I lived there. I lived in Montréal.
> 
> Here is one lawyer in Montréal:
> 
> ...


Yesssss... Thank you! 
I did email her, haven't heard back yet.
I wanted to forward my case to multiple firms.


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I wonder that, too. Doesn't help that OP just joined immediately before starting the thread. That's always suspicious.


What are you talking about



Coachman said:


> In the US Uber insures the rider for up to $1M. If Uber "stonewalled" you then, as others have said, you need an attorney. I'd think a good PI attorney would be happy to take a case like this. Based on just the facts you've provided it seems highly winnable.


Honestly, the whole case was fishy from the get go. It was in construction zone too with improper signage. And the person was drunk who tboned us.. Was a residential street. They ran STOP and we crashed into parked cars (softened the blow)


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

wtfUBER717 said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> 
> Honestly, the whole case was fishy from the get go. It was in construction zone too with improper signage. And the person was drunk who tboned us.. Was a residential street. They ran STOP and we crashed into parked cars (softened the blow)


Dude, discuss here if you need to "process" what happened. But consider this, ANYTHING you say here could be compromising to you. Best advice you have recieved, talk to a practicing lawyer. My add to that, shut up.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

wtfUBER717 said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> 
> Honestly, the whole case was fishy from the get go. It was in construction zone too with improper signage. And the person was drunk who tboned us.. Was a residential street. They ran STOP and we crashed into parked cars (softened the blow)


Did they catch the hit and run driver?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

wtfUBER717 said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> 
> Honestly, the whole case was fishy from the get go. It was in construction zone too with improper signage. And the person was drunk who tboned us.. Was a residential street. They ran STOP and we crashed into parked cars (softened the blow)


If you were "left for dead," and the other driver fled, how do you know that he/she was drunk? Do you know if your driver was using a dash cam? If so, there's a chance that it was saved as evidence of fault. A lawyer should be able to find the Uber driver via the police report. Good luck to you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

wtfUBER717 said:


> What are you talking about


We just get a lot of BS stories from brand new accounts that's often people who have been here for awhile creating new accounts just to stir the pot.



Older Chauffeur said:


> If so, there's a chance that it was saved as evidence of fault.


If that driver even had one brain cell left he would've deleted any footage. But who knows, he might actually be that stupid.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> We just get a lot of BS stories from brand new accounts that's often people who have been here for awhile creating new accounts just to stir the pot.
> 
> If that driver even had one brain cell left he would've deleted any footage. But who knows, he might actually be that stupid.


it sounds like the Uber driver wasn't at fault so why would they delete dash cam evidence of the accident of a drunk person running a stop sign and t-boning them?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> it sounds like the Uber driver wasn't at fault so why would they delete dash cam evidence of the accident of a drunk person running a stop sign and t-boning them?


Nevermind, I take it back. I just read it again.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I don't understand your point. Assuming that the OP is describing the accident accurately, and the Uber driver was not at fault, why delete any dash cam footage that could prove th the other driver was at fault?


See the post right above yours.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> See the post right above yours.


I was too slow deleting my post.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I was too slow deleting my post.


It's all good!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

wtfUBER717 said:


> That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.





wtfUBER717 said:


> Writing here is really my last resort.. I been sitting on this for couple months, hesitant to write here as I know some people can be insensitive to others suffering.. I truly hope this isn't the case, and that the community here is adept and knowledgeable in cases like mine.. I realize most here are drivers, (I used to be one too) so I accept a bit of bias/flack..





wtfUBER717 said:


> It was in construction zone too with improper signage. And the person was drunk who tboned us.. Was a residential street. They ran STOP and we crashed into parked cars (softened the blow)





Older Chauffeur said:


> If you were "left for dead," and the other driver fled, how do you know that he/she was drunk? Do you know if your driver was using a dash cam?


Year later and UP.Net is your "last resort". Left for dead, crawled out of vehicle, other driver took off. Yet you know he was drunk?

Sorry this all happened to you. You need a lawyer as everyone has stated. Fact not a single one of your friends/family have mentioned this or helped you with this simple information in a YEAR, well, you might also need new friends/family.

If your story is what happened, you lost a year of work, etc etc. A lawyer will get you some big money from the insurance company. Medical (if any since you are in Canada), time off from work, suffering (if that's a thing in Canada).


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> See the post right above yours.


Oooo... OP is original poster.my bad.. Yea I have anxiety everytime I bring up. Believe me I would like to forget this ever happened. Most traumatizing experience of my life. I am still processing, and I'll keep details to a minimum. Im just wondering what others have done who experienced same. 
Im young, and to live rest of my life in this kind of pain.. It's torture. I didn't seek out a lawyer in beginning because I was healing. Still am. I just feel like I'm not fully getting the medical attention I need. Like I need to fight for it which doesnt seem fair since im an accident victim.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

wtfUBER717 said:


> Oooo... OP is original poster.my bad.. Yea I have anxiety everytime I bring up. Believe me I would like to forget this ever happened. Most traumatizing experience of my life. I am still processing, and I'll keep details to a minimum. Im just wondering what others have done who experienced same.
> Im young, and to live rest of my life in this kind of pain.. It's torture. I didn't seek out a lawyer in beginning because I was healing. Still am. I just feel like I'm not fully getting the medical attention I need. Like I need to fight for it which doesnt seem fair since im an accident victim.


I'm very sorry this happened to you. I hope you're able to find a resolution and get the help you need.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

the drivers ins is small. you waited so long. seems like you may have a good case. but if you got a lawyer sooner..you may have had a better case..
we are drivers not lawyers...all a lawyer


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm very sorry this happened to you. I hope you're able to find a resolution and get the help you need.


Thank you, and all for your kind words. I hope for some kind of resolution too. Because pain medication (opiods) ARE NOT THE ANSWER. And I refuse to be pilled.
I think other ridesharing clients should become more aware and knowledged that if "god forbid" they're in an accident too; what are their rights.. And what responsibility the company has in taking care of their beloved customers. It's truly an awakening for me... Im speechless clearly, it's a perplexing issue that's just bewildering to say the least.. I pray that nobody goes through what I had to.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> The best way to use advice in this forum is to take a lot of things with a grain mountain of salt.


FIFY


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You're gonna need the advice of a fellow Canadian.
> 
> @Kurt Halfyard


Did Kurt chime in?.. I didn't see..


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> In the US, most places have legal clinics that are available to people of limited means. It is a good place to start looking. Contact the Canadian Bar Association for info: 1-800-267-8860


Many attorneys are no win no pay. I'm using one right now. They will also give you a free consultation to see if you have a good case. Let the lawyer negotiate a settlement with Uber but after you win, they will take a good chunk out of your settlement. That's how it works. Good luck!


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

nightshaadow said:


> Many attorneys are no win no pay. I'm using one right now. They will also give you a free consultation to see if you have a good case. Let the lawyer negotiate a settlement with Uber but after you win, they will take a good chunk out of your settlement. That's how it works. Good luck!


Were you in an accident too?
What was the climate like for you.. A battle or a war? I cant see the company being very empathetic to our pain and suffering; possibly a lifetime of lifestyle change too..


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

wtfUBER717 said:


> What's the address.. ? For info
> 
> 
> https://www.callkleinlawyers.com/full-disclosure/legal-rights-auto-accident


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I cannot add anything other than what has already been said. However, I do sense clear depression as you have been a victim twice (once from the driver who hit you and then from Uber's insurance). I urge you to be as aggressive as you can and to not lose hope. This is your entire life we are talking about, not some fender bender which left you with a mild headache. Be persuasive and diligent. There are so MANY personal injury lawyers out there. Here in Chicago, you can see one every minute on a billboard while driving down a busy street. Don't give up! Make sure you can properly compensated for the misery inflicted upon you. May the Universe and God find justice for you...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

nightshaadow said:


> I thought Uber has insurance up to one million $ which covers drivers and passengers.


Exactly as a passenger in an UBER you are covered under a 1 million dollar policy. It's time to get paid son... Any Lawyer worth his weight will eat this case up... No fault of yours accident.... Loss of use for years, and can't work.. ohh hell no it's payday time ..


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.


This is as far as I made it reading your story, and already knew what advice you need most:

Contact an attorney.

Nobody here can help you beyond that piece of advice. "Contact an attorney."

You can satisfactorily ignore every single response to your question that says anything other than, "Contact an attorney." Doing that, and only that, is as far as you need to read.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wtfUBER717 said:


> Did Kurt chime in?.. I didn't see..


He posted the question on the Montréal Board. No one has responded. @Kurt Halfyard is from Toronto. What happens in cases like this might be somewhat different in Ontario than what happens in Québec.

Y a affiché quelque chose au panneau de Montréal. Personne a-t-encore répondu. Qu-est-ce-que se passe en Ontario pourroit-être divers de ça que se passe en Québec en cas sitôt comme ça.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ontario and Quebec laws on such things are quite different. Insurance, particularly Auto, is under separate jurisdiction of each province of Canada


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

nightshaadow said:


> I thought Uber has insurance up to one million $ which covers drivers and passengers.


that's what I mean, the insurance should pay up, not uber.

https://www.uber.com/ca/en/drive/insurance/
Specifically this in Ontario:
*$2 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage*
Protects vehicle occupants who are injured in an accident by a hit-and-run driver, an uninsured driver, or a driver without sufficient insurance.

For QC:
Uber maintains auto insurance on behalf of Quebec partners. That insurance is provided by Intact Insurance and includes the following protections in case of a covered accident:
*$1 million civil liability coverage*
Covers your civil liability to third parties from the moment you log on the Uber app until the moment you log off.
*Contingent Coverages*
Insures loss or physical damage to your vehicle if you have the coverage on your personal auto policy. The coverage and deductible payable by you are those included in your personal auto policy.
The certificate of insurance and link to the policy itself can be found here: English and French


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> He posted the question on the Montréal Board. No one has responded. @Kurt Halfyard is from Toronto. What happens in cases like this might be somewhat different in Ontario than what happens in Québec.
> 
> Y a affiché quelque chose au panneau de Montréal. Personne a-t-encore répondu. Qu-est-ce-que se passe en Ontario pourroit-être divers de ça que se passe en Québec en cas sitôt comme ça.


I'm English but thank you for the translation &#128525;&#128591; yea.. In Canada, you don't hear about this kind of stuff.. Like ever.. And my family visited me in the hospital when I was learning to walk again.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I'm English but thank you for the translation &#128525;&#128591; yea.. In Canada, you don't hear about this kind of stuff.. Like ever.. And my family visited me in the hospital when I was learning to walk again.


*STOP POSTING HERE!

this MORNING IS Friday. Call a few PI Lawyers and start the process. They will all tell you to

STOP POSTING HERE*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I'm English but thank you for the translation yea.. In Canada, you don't hear about this kind of stuff.. Like ever.. And my family visited me in the hospital when I was learning to walk again.


If someone from Québec posts something, usually I use French and English until I find out if he is _francophone_ or _blocque carée_. As you are the latter, I will continue in English. If you grew up in Québec, my French is not what you learned in school or hear on the streets. When I lived in Montréal, the _francophones_ did not have too much trouble with it as the Cajun and Québec dialects are similar.

I do not know what the PI Lawyers do in Canada, but, if my experience in the U.S. of A. is at all instructive, you should understand that the lawyer is going to get most of the money. The treatment mill (what is alleged to be a "doctor") will get a little bit. You will get very little. These lawyers like to call themselves "trial lawyers" in this country, but that LAST thing that these lawyers want to do is try a case. They will bargain away both your money and the treatment mill's to avoid goinmg to court. The treatment mills are used to this so they conduct their affairs accordingly. It is the client, however, who is not used to this. The lawyer will promise big dollars, but, when the lawyer show the client the balance sheet, he is unpleasantly surprised.

Here, the lawyer will tell you that he gets one third of whatever the insurance company pays. In reality, he winds up with fifty to sixty 
per-cent. That "one-third" is pure profit for the lawyer. Any expenses come out of your share. This means filing fees, transportation, meals, and the rest. If you think that the lawyer does not pad the bill, you know nothing about lawyers. If he rides a cab to and from the office that day and does work for five clients, he does not split the total cab fare five ways. Marry, he charges the full fare to each client's account.

Despite the above, your case seems like it should go to a lawyer. If you try to do it yourself, likely you will wind up with nothing. The lawyer will get you something. A few slices of bread is better than no bread at all.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Did you have a seatbelt on?
Was the trip active at the moment of the accident, with your own Uber account?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If someone from Québec posts something, usually I use French and English until I find out if he is _francophone_ or _blocque carée_. As you are the latter, I will continue in English. If you grew up in Québec, my French is not what you learned in school or hear on the streets. When I lived in Montréal, the _francophones_ did not have too much trouble with it as the Cajun and Québec dialects are similar.
> 
> I do not know what the PI Lawyers do in Canada, but, if my experience in the U.S. of A. is at all instructive, you should understand that the lawyer is going to get most of the money. The treatment mill (what is alleged to be a "doctor") will get a little bit. You will get very little. These lawyers like to call themselves "trial lawyers" in this country, but that LAST thing that these lawyers want to do is try a case. They will bargain away both your money and the treatment mill's to avoid goinmg to court. The treatment mills are used to this so they conduct their affairs accordingly. It is the client, however, who is not used to this. The lawyer will promise big dollars, but, when the lawyer show the client the balance sheet, he is unpleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...


In Washington state, PI Lawyers are limited to max 30% of the settlement plus expenses.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.
> 
> That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.
> 
> ...


a lawyer should take that case on a contingency, you wouldn't pay until after settlement. The driver was probably deactivated since it wasn't his fault.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Sadly he didn’t get a lawyer the day the accident happened, he would have gotten more I think than a year later after all the medical is done.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*I need advice on a hit and run*

You hit Dara? &#128077; &#129395;


----------



## wtfUBER717 (May 14, 2020)

Thank you all for your interest in the matter. It's an interesting discussion, for sure. 

I thought maybe others experienced something similar to me, given the amount of drivers globally and how frequent of use the service is in.

I'm not comfortable discussing any further details of the incident, as it digs up mental imagery that took me many months to bury in therapy. 

Just be safe out there you all.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> In Washington state, PI Lawyers are limited to max 30% of the settlement plus expenses.


Which amounts to 65%.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Which amounts to 65%.


From I know in Washington state in a lawsuit they do a 3 way cut with equal parts going to the lawyer, the plaintiff, and the Medical if any. The insurance companies fight it out for car damages. At least that's how it was when this lady rear ended Uber's prius I was driving, but sitting at a complete stop, some years ago.









Shout out to you @New2This. I love this Gif!!&#128514;


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ... *Marry*, he charges the full fare to each client's account.


Surely, your interjection is a well-put archaism.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> Surely, your interjection is a well-put archaism.


I interpreted it more as a nonconstructive euphemism for a hallucinatory observation of a orgasmic act of overt debauchery.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Surely, your interjection is a well-put archaism.


I have been kniown to throw about an archaism here and there.



UberBastid said:


> I could be wrong.


Marry, Sirrah, thou dost err.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Which amounts to 65%.


NOT how it works.

They take 33% before anything else.

Then Pay any Hospital bills/expense

And then your left with the balance which is normally more like 20-40% tops...

Sure it's a nice check anyway... But my last accident settled for $45k 
After all the deductions and payments I was handed a Check for $6300.... for them dragging their feet for 5 months before finally getting it settled....Next time I will handle it myself...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.
> 
> That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.
> 
> ...


This might have already been covered (and Canadian law might be different), but the Uber driver is covered by Uber's insurance (with a $500 deductible) and if the Uber driver has Uninsured Motorist (that's how it works here, Hit & Run is handled as an uninsured motorist), that insurance would possibly cover you, as well. That said, definitely get a good Ambulance Chaser lawyer that will sue for your lost wages ----- doesn't matter if you were working at the time, you were not able to work due to the accident. As some already mentioned, the lawyer takes their percentage for work performed. Good luck and hope you fully recover physically, psychologically and financially!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Exactly as a passenger in an UBER you are covered under a 1 million dollar policy.


Maybe maybe not, what if the driver had a dashcam and on this video you can see that the passenger wasn't buckled up?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> Maybe maybe not, what if the driver had a dashcam and on this video you can see that the passenger wasn't buckled up?


Irrelevant based on state... Most do not require a Rideshare passenger to wear one... although that's pretty stupid...


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Irrelevant based on state... Most do not require a Rideshare passenger to wear one... although that's pretty stupid...


The guy from Canada. Uber isn't a taxi(ha ha), but anyway.

*Seatbelts in taxis( from Canada DMV)*
You must wear a seatbelt whenever you travel in a taxi. Taxi drivers must make sure that their cars have seatbelts in good working order.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Next time I will handle it myself...


What is sad about this is that if you do that, despite the paltry net-to-client, odds are that you would receive less if you tried to do it yourself. Ask me how I know this.



Uberguyken said:


> Most do not require a Rideshare passenger to wear one...


Many of the states that do not require Uber/Lyft/VIA passengers to use seat belts have front-seat only laws. In some states, the driver is held responsible for passengers' use of the nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT* belt, in others, passengers over a certain age are held individually responsible.

I live in a tri-state area where the laws vary when you cross a border or the river. In an Uber/Lyft/VIA vehicle that is operating in the District of Columbia, the driver is held responsible for all passengers' use of revenue-ER-uh-*SEAT* belt. Yes, this means that in a minivan, where there are five passengers and the driver, if no one in the vehicle is using a nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT* belt, the driver could be written into a re4vocation and three hundred dollar fine. The law treats each non--use as a separate violation. The Districf of Columbia assigns two points for a revenue-ER-uh-*SEAT* belt violation (Only New York State and the District of Columbia assign points). The District of Columbia law is primary.

Maryland is a primary state. In Maryland, each passenger over sixteen is held responsible for his own seat belt use. Never have I seen primary enforcement of Maryland's law. At one point, then Governor Ehrlich directed Maryland's constabularies not to carry out primary enforcement. I do not know if O'Malley rescinded that order when he took office, but, I have yet to see primary enforcement anywhere in Maryland.

Virginia has a secondary law. I am surprised that it did not pass a primary law this past legislative session, but, it did not. Each passenger in Virginia is responsible for his own seat belt use.



MikhailCA said:


> *Seatbelts in taxis( from Canada DMV)*
> You must wear a seatbelt whenever you travel in a taxi. Taxi drivers must make sure that their cars have seatbelts in good working order.


Many states exempt taxicabs from seat belt laws. Maryland and Virginia exempt taxicabs. Uber/Lyft/VIA vehicles do not fall under the same classification as taxicabs. A taxicab is a *public*-vehicle-for-hire. An Uber/Lyft/VIA vehicle is a _private_-vehicle-for-hire. Thus, in Maryland and Virginia, the seat belt laws do apply to Uber/Lyft/VIA vehicles.

The District of Columbia laws create a curious situation. Taxicabs are not totally exempt from the District of Columbia 
nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT *belt law. The first difference, though, is that in a taxicab, each passenger is responsible for his own seat belt use, not the driver (although the driver is responsible for his specific seat belt use). _This applies to *taxicabs* only, NOT TNC vehicles._ In the TNC vehicle in the District of Columbia, the driver of said TNC vehicle is still responsible for the passenger seat belt use.

The second difference springs from an exemption granted to the cab drivers. AGAIN, keep in mind that his applies to taxicabs ONLY and only in the District of Columbia. Between the hours of Six P.M. and Six A.M., if a taxicab driver is hauling a passenger or pulling to the kerb to take on a passenger, he need not use his seat belt. This applies to the driver, ONLY. The passenger must STILL use his seat belt. Thus, you could have a situation where the police stop a cab at night for non use of seat belt. Neither passenger nor driver is using a seat belt. It is the passenger, however, who will receive a summons; the driver will not. The driver is exempt, at night. The passenger is not. I have had that happen..


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Not to be mean.
If it's a hit and run off your in the taxi(uber) the drivers insurance should be liable for you pain and suffering.
So who are you taking to court then?
If it's uber you should not be discussing details of the case. See we all have legal right and I guess you can represent your self at least in the USA you can.
When ppl can't understand their rights they allow big inc's to follow the law that says,
This person is not filing their grievance correctly so they then ignore you.
Go online and look up your rights and the law in your case.
Try to follow what it says to do.
You do have a good case but you are not doing the research to make your case.
Best of luck anyway.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPuppetGirl said:


> You do have a good case but you are not doing the research to make your case.


... and keep in mind that there is probably a statue of limitations.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> ... and keep in mind that there is probably a statue of limitations.


Granted, I'm in the U.S.(CA) but I was injured when I was rear ended while at a stoplight, obviously the fault of the other driver, who stayed to exchange information. I had a free consultation with an attorney through my credit union. He told me I had a year to file with the court, (since extended to two years) which he did at his own expense, then proceeded to deal with the other driver's insurer, who settled in a timely manner once my physical therapy was over. They paid to repair my car immediately.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Granted, I'm in the U.S.(CA) but I was injured when I was rear ended while at a stoplight, obviously the fault of the other driver, who stayed to exchange information. I had a free consultation with an attorney through my credit union. He told me I had a year to file with the court, (since extended to two years) which he did at his own expense, then proceeded to deal with the other driver's insurer, who settled in a timely manner once my physical therapy was over. They paid to repair my car immediately.


In Cali the limit for small claims is $10k.
And, cases against insurance companies go very well there.

I've done it twice.
Submit the claim, give all the info they want, when (not if) they start dragging their heals, asking for more documentation that you don't have and offering a third of what they owe, send a nice letter saying that will will file suit in 30 days.
Then do it.

Half of them will get real with offers at that point.
The other half force you to court.
I tell the adjuster that I don't care either way ... up to him; but that I know the local judges better than he does, and I will settle for less than what the judge will give me.

(BTW: In Cali you have to sue the driver of the other car. Oh, and Geico is the worst.)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

wtfUBER717 said:


> Thank you, and all for your kind words. I hope for some kind of resolution too. Because pain medication (opiods) ARE NOT THE ANSWER. And I refuse to be pilled.
> I think other ridesharing clients should become more aware and knowledged that if "god forbid" they're in an accident too; what are their rights.. And what responsibility the company has in taking care of their beloved customers. It's truly an awakening for me... Im speechless clearly, it's a perplexing issue that's just bewildering to say the least.. I pray that nobody goes through what I had to.


People think the purpose of an insurance company is to make payouts to those that qualify for them.

That's what the commercial say, right?

They have another purpose, though, and it's the one that keeps them in business: paying out as LITTLE AS POSSIBLE on all claims.

Your accident was horrible, and the insurance company knows that you could easily be awarded $1M or even more, by the time pain & suffering and loss of future income due to permanent injury gets factored in. No, it's not U/L's fault, so, technically, they can go after the at-fault driver, or owner of the car, if someone got the plate number.

Chances are that Carl's owner doesn't have the level of coverage or depth of pockets that U/L do, so, ultimately, U/L and their insurance company will end up eating it on this.

If they admit any responsibility at this juncture, they would be making a massive mistake.

Get a lawyer. In the US, personal injury cases are always subject to a contingency basis of payment, unless the CLIENT wants to pay hours and expenses. By law, the contingency basis has to be offered. I don't know if that's different in Canada, but it will cost you NOTHING to make a phone call to an attorney's office and find out.


----------



## Welost (Jul 9, 2016)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.
> 
> That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.
> 
> ...


You get what you pay for......$3.00 ride $3.00 in insurance payout.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

wtfUBER717 said:


> And the person was drunk


Did the police catch the other driver? How did you know he/she was drunk?



SuzeCB said:


> People think the purpose of an insurance company is to make payouts to those that qualify for them.
> 
> That's what the commercial say, right?
> 
> ...


In Canada insurance will rarely pay the max and we have a lot of caps on payouts. I remember reading an old policy where they had a dollar amount for max payout if you lost limbs. It was listed by fingers, toes, feet, hands etc. I wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Did the police catch the other driver? How did you know he/she was drunk?
> 
> 
> In Canada insurance will rarely pay the max and we have a lot of caps on payouts. I remember reading an old policy where they had a dollar amount for max payout if you lost limbs. It was listed by fingers, toes, feet, hands etc. I wish I had taken a picture.


We have the same here for Workers' Comp.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The first or second month that I was driving for Uber on a regular basis, I was rear ended -


















My passenger was not wearing her seat belt (were you?) and was injured. I heard later that she sued the driver.

In my case, the at fault driver was cooperative with law enforcement and was cited. But I still lost my car.

Since this was a hit and run and about a year old now, your options may be limited. But keep in mind that personal injury attorneys often do not cost a penny (apart from their take on the settlement) unless you absolutely have no case. And they will fight, especially for a case like yours.

The gap in time is a hindrance. But it's still worth talking to an attorney, consultation is usually free.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.
> 
> That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.
> 
> ...


You get so much moneys worth of care then your health Ins takes over.



nightshaadow said:


> I thought Uber has insurance up to one million $ which covers drivers and passengers.





nightshaadow said:


> Time to lawyer up. Make Uber pay!


they don't have you. When you use Uber you agree to there use and terms. She dropped the ball . It was the other drivers fault


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nightshaadow said:


> I thought Uber has insurance up to one million $ which covers drivers and passengers.


Not drivers. Your car is covered (with a $1000 deductible, and only up to the same amount as the C&C on your personal policy), your pax is covered, and if you are at fault (I know, not the case here), whatever damage you or your car caused is at fault.

You, as the RS driver, however, are NOT covered by Uber's commercial auto policy. You are covered by the insurance available at $0.0375/mile, if you have it. If you have a Rideshare Endorsement on your private policy, you may be covered by that.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

wtfUBER717 said:


> I was involved in a hit and run last summer while a passenger in an uber.
> 
> That accident was violent and the person who hit us took off after, pretty much leaving us for dead. I managed to crawl out of the wreckage but collapsed immediately afterwards due to my injuries.
> 
> ...


If your injury is truly as debilitation as you described, you should be able to find an attorney that will represent you on a contingent fee. Good luck!


----------

